# Shampoo for black coat



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

I've used CC back to black, I love CC products like ice and thick and thicker but I thought black softened his coat a lot which wasn't that great for scissoring him afterwards.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have us yet to find a color shampoo that actually enhances any color. I still have CC Black on Black & it does nothing, even leaving it on for 10 minutes. If you use a good quality shampoo line then that is what you need. You might want to bathe in Distilled water, to get the minerals that have built up in your dogs coat out. I also use a finishing spray that brightens the dark coats.


----------



## martyna (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for help! I will try to buy a good quality shampoo and bath him in distiled water. I just found a WAHL pro shampoo for black coats, from natural ingredients. Any experience with this one?)


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Right now I use Eric Salas shampoo & conditioner & have used it for a year now on all 3 of my Poodles but only the weeks leading up to show. Otherwise I use Animology shampoo & conditioner for weekly use.


----------

